# Anawbs 2009



## RussTaylor (2/7/09)

The Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide and the Blackwood Winemakers and Brewers Club are proud to announce the 30th Australian National Wine and Beer Show. 

This year the Mash Paddle competition is Belgian Pale Ale

The show will be held in Adelaide, with beer judging on Friday 25, Saturday 26 and Sunday 27 September. Presentation day is Sunday 4 October. Entries close on 17th September. 

We have again organised for free transport from 4 collection points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Brisbane. Closing date for entry via these collection points is Friday 10 September. 

Full details of collection points, classes, style guidelines etc can be found on the ANAWBS website. 

A show like this needs lots of help, so if anyone is interested in participating as a judge, steward or sponsor please contact me via email or PM. 

Cheers
Russ


----------



## Smashin (2/7/09)

G'Day Russ,

How about Tassie?? There are a few of us with entries this year, how about setting up a collection point for the Tassie brewers. Lets just say that it cost me several cartons worth just to enter a few bottles last year. Well worth it to get some decent feed back (and come equal 6th in the mash paddel) but fairly rich for most. Lets even the playing table.

Cheers
Smashin at the Woolven St. :chug: 





RussTaylor said:


> The Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide and the Blackwood Winemakers and Brewers Club are proud to announce the 30th Australian National Wine and Beer Show.
> 
> This year the Mash Paddle competition is Belgian Pale Ale
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron (2/7/09)

Think I will have a couple of entries this year. Has been a while since I entered. I'm up for judging the weekend sessions.


----------



## BOG (2/7/09)

Russ,

Broken links from the Entry forms and documents page. The links in th text below the list don't work.



BOG


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

BOG said:


> Russ,
> 
> Broken links from the Entry forms and documents page. The links in th text below the list don't work.
> 
> BOG



Cheers mate, all fixed.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

Smashin said:


> G'Day Russ,
> 
> How about Tassie?? There are a few of us with entries this year, how about setting up a collection point for the Tassie brewers. Lets just say that it cost me several cartons worth just to enter a few bottles last year. Well worth it to get some decent feed back (and come equal 6th in the mash paddel) but fairly rich for most. Lets even the playing table.
> 
> ...



The pick up locations are sponsored by Winequip. We have a meeting next week, so I'll see what we can do. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

Aaron said:


> Think I will have a couple of entries this year. Has been a while since I entered. I'm up for judging the weekend sessions.



Certainly has been a while. We are at Waite Campus this year (sorry a bit further to travel for you northerners but closer for us southerners!) so I've been able to snag all 3 days this year. Thanks Aaron. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Smashin (3/7/09)

RussTaylor said:


> The pick up locations are sponsored by Winequip. We have a meeting next week, so I'll see what we can do. Thanks for the suggestion.



Many thanks Russ, poised with baited breath... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aaron (3/7/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Certainly has been a while. We are at Waite Campus this year (sorry a bit further to travel for you northerners but closer for us southerners!) so I've been able to snag all 3 days this year. Thanks Aaron. :icon_cheers:



That is a shame. Regency was a good spot and with BrewBoys right there now it would have been even better for drinks after judging/presentation.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

RussTaylor said:


> The Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide and the Blackwood Winemakers and Brewers Club are proud to announce the 30th Australian National Wine and Beer Show.
> 
> This year the Mash Paddle competition is Belgian Pale Ale
> 
> ...



Sorry, that should read "with beer judging on Friday 25, Saturday 26 and Sunday 27 *September *not October.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

Aaron said:


> That is a shame. Regency was a good spot and with BrewBoys right there now it would have been even better for drinks after judging/presentation.



Regency was a good spot. Unfortunately with the growth of the brewery and distilling equipment and the show itself, we've outgrown their facility. Also, most of the volunteers come from the south side and it's now much easier for them. TAFE and hopefully the BrewBoys will still be part of the show.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/7/09)

After last years debacle, I thought Brewcraft in Perth would have been told to f**k off.


----------



## big d (3/7/09)

Totally agree Vlad.It will be with much trepidation that i hand over my beer entrys to this outfit.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Adamt (3/7/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> After last years debacle, I thought Brewcraft in Perth would have been told to f**k off.






big d said:


> Totally agree Vlad.It will be with much trepidation that i hand over my beer entrys to this outfit.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



It could be worth it organising the sandgropers and sending them yourselves. I know it ruins the point of having free delivery, but yeah.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/7/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> After last years debacle, I thought Brewcraft in Perth would have been told to f**k off.



I have to agree with you on this, however I'm just one on a committee and a sponsor actually organises and pays for this. For what it's worth, we'll be making contact with all drop off points this year and ensuring the entries get here on time. We've spoken to the guy and he assures us it'll work this year.


----------



## big d (3/7/09)

Cheers Russ.
To cut them some slack they were moving shop at the time last year.(Although this is no excuse when it comes to a major brewing comp)

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/7/09)

Hey Neville, you mentioned that you use a reliable courier, maybe we can get a group discount?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/7/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Hey Neville, you mentioned that you use a reliable courier, maybe we can get a group discount?


My courier will be to expensive ! I think Bohaul Express or Perth freight lines (PFL) would be the go .The cost of air flight these days, you could fly over and back cheaper !
GB


----------



## RussTaylor (4/7/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Hey Neville, you mentioned that you use a reliable courier, maybe we can get a group discount?



I'll speak to the committee on Wednesday night and see what we might be able to do.


----------



## BOG (4/7/09)

Russ,

To confirm there is no prerequisite to enter unlike the nationals. It'a completely open comp? No qualifing required.

I'm new to comps and got confused with the ANABWS and the AABC ...


BOG

Also, can you add this event to the calendar function on the AHB. Makes it all easier to track.


----------



## Adamt (5/7/09)

You need only be an Australian resident to enter (AFAIK)


----------



## Smashin (5/7/09)

Mash Paddle Belgium Pale Ale entry just hit the boil and tried to crawl out of the kettle, a swift hit with the mash paddle got it back in its cage. She's a lively one


----------



## mika (5/7/09)

Not going to be able to enter this years comp. Have recieved an e-mail asking me to confirm all of my details. Should I do this anyway if I want to be on the list for next year ?


----------



## RussTaylor (5/7/09)

mika said:


> Not going to be able to enter this years comp. Have recieved an e-mail asking me to confirm all of my details. Should I do this anyway if I want to be on the list for next year ?



Only reply if your details are incorrect. Any changes will make it into next year's database. Those emails go out to those who have entered in the previous two years.


----------



## RussTaylor (5/7/09)

BOG said:


> Russ,
> 
> To confirm there is no prerequisite to enter unlike the nationals. It'a completely open comp? No qualifing required.
> 
> ...



That's correct, it's completely open. ANAWBS has been running for 30 years in Adelaide by the two local Wine and Beer clubs. It's a pretty big show these days and caters for wine, beer, cider and mead.

Calendar event added.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/8/09)

RussTaylor said:


> I'll speak to the committee on Wednesday night and see what we might be able to do.




So Russ, how'd it go with the committee?


----------



## RussTaylor (13/8/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> So Russ, how'd it go with the committee?



No luck mate. Transport of entries will only be from the one drop off location. If you don't want to leave your entries with the homebrew shop, please use Australia Post. Many entries are received fine this way. We'll be contacting all drop off locations to ensure they leave on time to prevent what happened last year.

Russ


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/8/09)

By what means are fees accepted? Cash, cheque, money order, all of the above?


----------



## RussTaylor (19/8/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> By what means are fees accepted? Cash, cheque, money order, all of the above?



All of the above. Cheques and money orders should be made out to ANAWBS.


----------



## shonky (30/8/09)

I'm having problems accessing the anawbs website. 

Anybody else have issues?

I was trying to find out the NSW drop off date and location. Could anyone help please?

Cheers

shonky


----------



## Murcluf (30/8/09)

shonky said:


> I'm having problems accessing the anawbs website.
> 
> Anybody else have issues?
> 
> ...


I think it has been down for a while I tried to look on friday and got the same, just checked then and there's still no change.


----------



## Adamt (30/8/09)

It's working fine for me...

Drop off point for Sydney is, by Thursday 10th September:

Cooperage Home Brew
Unit 2, 895 The Horsley Dve
SMITHFIELD NSW
Phone: (02) 9604 6655


----------



## RussTaylor (30/8/09)

Sorry guys, there was some scheduled network and server work going on this weekend. The ANAWBS budget doesn't entend to DR failover boxes... 

Everything looks to be back to normal now. If you're still having a problem, please let me know.

Russ


----------



## shonky (30/8/09)

Thanks. All working now.


----------



## Punter (2/9/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Sorry guys, there was some scheduled network and server work going on this weekend. The ANAWBS budget doesn't entend to DR failover boxes...
> 
> Everything looks to be back to normal now. If you're still having a problem, please let me know.
> 
> Russ





Websites down again. Anywhere else to get the entry forms?


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/09)

View attachment ANAWBSentryform09.pdf


View attachment ANAWBSregistration09.pdf


View attachment ANAWBSbottlelabels09.pdf


----------



## Punter (2/9/09)

Thanks.


----------



## RussTaylor (2/9/09)

Thanks DrSmurto. I really can't reproduce this, but have put a support request into the hosting company. What error message are people getting?


----------



## Murcluf (2/9/09)

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Check your Internet connection. Try visiting another website to make sure you are connected. 

Retype the address. 

Go back to the previous page.


----------



## shonky (3/9/09)

Site still not working. This is becoming a bit of a nightmare only a few days out from the closing date!

I was trying to find out the beer classes, can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Adamt (3/9/09)

Shonky: Working fine for me... (i.e. it's possibly your side!)

Try going to Start, Run, and typing in the box "ipconfig /flushdns" without the quotes, and then restarting your browser. Then try again

I've uploaded the documents anyway. 

View attachment beerclasses09.pdf


View attachment beerstyleguidelines09.pdf


----------



## shonky (3/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Shonky: Working fine for me... (i.e. it's possibly your side!)
> 
> Try going to Start, Run, and typing in the box "ipconfig /flushdns" without the quotes, and then restarting your browser. Then try again
> 
> I've uploaded the documents anyway.



Cheers Adam.

Definitely not working for me, tried your suggestions but I hadn't gonee to those pages previosuly so wouldn't have been in the cache.

Also tried <ctrl> r which will force a refresh back to source - I get messages such as - *Warning*: include(/home/anawbs/public_html/language/pdf_fonts/times.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */home/anawbs/public_html/libraries/tcpdf/tcpdf.php* on line *1661*

*Warning*: include() [function.include]: Failed opening '/home/anawbs/public_html/language/pdf_fonts/times.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/anawbs/public_html/libraries/tcpdf/tcpdf.php* on line *1661*
*TCPDF error: *Could not include font definition file

I am using IE6 (I know, I know but it is a work laptop that I can't install other browsers of upgrade :angry: )

Cheers anyway, sure there are plenty of other people having issues though so think someone should look into it, Russ?


----------



## RussTaylor (3/9/09)

Thanks Shonky, that was an incredibly helpful post. The hosting company upgrade PHP and Apache on the weekend and looks like the site is now broken with IE6. IE8 works fine, I can't test it with IE7 at the moment. Looks like an upgrade is in order...I'll get on it tonight.

Russ


----------



## RussTaylor (4/9/09)

Website should be back up now. Please let me know if anyone still has a problem. My appoligies for the problem.


----------



## Murcluf (4/9/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Thanks Shonky, that was an incredibly helpful post. The hosting company upgrade PHP and Apache on the weekend and looks like the site is now broken with IE6. IE8 works fine, I can't test it with IE7 at the moment. Looks like an upgrade is in order...I'll get on it tonight.
> 
> Russ


All good in IE7 now also Russ

Cheers


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/9/09)

Murcluf said:


> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
> 
> Most likely causes:
> You are not connected to the Internet.
> ...




You forgot to say,try turning your computer off then back on that is the normal I.T thing aint it? :lol: :lol: 

BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/9/09)

Just a note- if you can't access a site, the best place to look first is down for everyone or just me. It's a very handy website.


----------



## RussTaylor (7/9/09)

Back on topic.  

3 weeks to go. Entries close on *17th* September for brewers in SA and the *10th* September for inter-state entries. 

We have some great wines for our fundraiser this year, check them out at http://www.anawbs.org.au/fundraising.html

If you're interested in stewarding or judging, please signup here - http://www.anawbs.org.au/registration/beerjudge.html

What's a steward?
A steward serves to help the judges. Stewards ensure that the judges have all of the judging materials they need including judging forms, pencils, cups, bottle openers, water, and bread or crackers. During the judging, they double check all of the competition forms to be sure they have been properly filled out and that the math has been done correctly.

Judging is an intensive process, and the stewards play a key role in making sure all goes smoothly. Serving as a steward is an excellent means of learning about beer evaluation and is usually the first step in becoming a beer judge.


----------



## RussTaylor (15/9/09)

Two days to go Adelaide brewers.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/9/09)

ahhhh crap.... I misread the website and haven't been following this thread properly. Just bottled my entries today to deliver on the 17th ... and they closed on the 10th for interstaters.

I am a dunce ... and I had high hopes for a couple of my ciders too

Bugger


----------



## RussTaylor (16/9/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ahhhh crap.... I misread the website and haven't been following this thread properly. Just bottled my entries today to deliver on the 17th ... and they closed on the 10th for interstaters.
> 
> I am a dunce ... and I had high hopes for a couple of my ciders too
> 
> Bugger



Sorry to hear mate, I should have posted something a couple of days before the 10th. Just more chances for the rest of us now :icon_cheers:


----------



## RussTaylor (27/9/09)

Judging is complete and I'll post the full results on the website after the presentation on 4th October - wine judging is still to be completed. 

This year we had
250 beers judged in 
23 classes, by 
17 judges drawn from BJCP, AHB, AWBCA, Yorke Brewing, Gulf Brewery, Lion Nathan and Coopers
and 10 stewards and admin staff

Many thanks to the judges, stewards, volunteers, generous sponsors and the many brewers who entered.


----------



## RussTaylor (30/9/09)

The 2009 ANAWBS presentation day is this Sunday 4 October. Proceedings kick off at 1pm. 

The venue for the award ceremony is Waite Institute Urrbrae in the Charles Hawker Conference Centre - building 2. You can find a map here - http://www.anawbs.org.au/presentation-day.html

A $10.00 entry fee applies, which includes a souvenir tasting glass and public tasting of all the non sparkling wine entries (which were flushed with argon and recorked after judging - so they are as fresh as we can have them) and liqueurs. 

Our beer sponsors SAMBA have also provided us with a generous supply of their beers for sampling on the day.

The entry fee is, of course, waived for all judges and stewards. 

For those who can't make it, a list of all the winners and place getters will be posted on AHB later on Sunday evening - with the full results on the ANAWBS web site to follow shortly.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers
Russ


----------



## RussTaylor (3/10/09)

Reminder bump. Presentation day is tomorrow.


----------



## RussTaylor (4/10/09)

Thanks everyone for a great competition and the South Australia's Micro Brew beers on display were fantastic.

Well done to all placegetters and it was great to see some fellow brewers at the presentation.

Results for 2009 can be found here


----------



## Smashin (4/10/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Thanks everyone for a great competition and the South Australia's Micro Brew beers on display were fantastic.
> 
> Well done to all placegetters and it was great to see some fellow brewers at the presentation.
> 
> Results for 2009 can be found here




EDIT: Congrats to Sunny, well done mate - Must be a tasty brew...

Great stuff Ross, Many thanks for your assistance.

Sole Brewer, taster, quality control officer and broom sweep,
Smashin
Woolven St Brewery


----------



## devo (5/10/09)

orsum, placed a 2nd(bronze) and a 3rd(silver). :beerbang:


----------



## big d (5/10/09)

Other way around Devo.2nd Silver 3rd Bronze
Congratulations mate.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jonocarroll (5/10/09)

w00t! First time entering, and I get a first place.

Too bad a lot of my other entries bombed out, big time. Missed out on a third place by half a point! I reaaaally should have entered my pilsner.

Cheers to the organisers, judges, stewards, and entrants. In particular, RussTaylor for all his hard work.


----------



## jimmy01 (6/10/09)

Thanks to Russ, organisers, judges and stewards. Your hard work is appreciated,

Hope to make the trip down one year.

Jimmy


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/10/09)

I had a bit of a Mark Webber moment when I opened the results :beerbang: So not expecting to win the mash paddle.

Some pretty good results in other classes entered too, to say im happy with that would be a mild understatement!

Thanks to all involved, especially the judges of AG1 :lol:


----------



## devo (6/10/09)

big d said:


> Other way around Devo.2nd Silver 3rd Bronze
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



oops, my dyslexia!


----------



## jayse (6/10/09)

devo said:


> oops, my dyslexia!




Depends, you can get a silver and come third, you can get a gold and come forth even, medals are given on scores not placings, so all top three beers could be all gold, you can even get classes where no gold, silver or bronze are awarded to any of the beers that place.

Welldone to everyone, one question has barry got anymore room left in his house for more trophies?


----------



## Barry (6/10/09)

Good Day
I just want to publically thank Russ and all the other organisers, judges, stewards and the sponsors for all their time and effort in running this great comp. Very much appreciated. It always gets me to make styles of beers that I haven't tried before. What will be the Mash Paddle beer next year? Can't wait to find out. I hope to make it to the comp and help if possible in the next couple of years. :beer:


----------



## devo (6/10/09)

jayse said:


> Depends, you can get a silver and come third, you can get a gold and come forth even, medals are given on scores not placings, so all top three beers could be all gold, you can even get classes where no gold, silver or bronze are awarded to any of the beers that place.
> 
> Welldone to everyone, one question has barry got anymore room left in his house for more trophies?



Actually Jayse, you are correct as was my original announcement result. 

I think we need to get Barry on the phone for some tips!


----------



## Asher (6/10/09)

Top work Guys!

Good to see the WA boys, 'Kook' and 'Vlad the Pale Aler' keepin it real!

Cheers
Asher


----------



## Adamt (6/10/09)

Congratulations to all the place getters and medal winners, especially in the mash paddle, that looked to be one tough and hotly contested category!

Thanks to all the fellow judges, stewards, admin staff and especially Russ for the very smooth judging days. I wish I was able to make the presentation day


----------



## kook (6/10/09)

Cheers to Russ and all the other support staff involved.

Look forward to reading the score sheets


----------



## big d (6/10/09)

Absolutely correct Jayse.My mistake.
Just checked the results and i only entered 2 beers this year and scored a bronze(9th placing) and a silver (3rd placing)Happy as: So once again congrats to the comp organisers.Top job.
Well done to all the WA guys.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## collin wiggins (6/10/09)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I just want to publically thank Russ and all the other organisers, judges, stewards and the sponsors for all their time and effort in running this great comp. Very much appreciated. It always gets me to make styles of beers that I haven't tried before. What will be the Mash Paddle beer next year? Can't wait to find out. I hope to make it to the comp and help if possible in the next couple of years. :beer:



well one barry, you have done it again ,keep it up 

wiggo


----------



## lagerman (6/10/09)

big wig said:


> well one barry, you have done it again ,keep it up
> 
> wiggo



Yes, I must agree with Wiggo.

You have done well again Barry - and so soon after doing well at Bathurst again this year.
It is a credit to you as you make a great beer and you get the results out of the competitions you enter.

Wiggo and I even scored a medal or two in Adelaide this year. Pretty happy as we are both still experimenting with Mash Brewing. A bit of "Bathurst Brewers" rivalry.

Cheers and Beers

The Bigfella


----------



## Barry (6/10/09)

Congratulations to you Col, great effort. Welcome to the darkside :beer:


----------



## Barry (6/10/09)

Congratulations Brian. This comp must have been a bit easier for you than the Bathurst/NSW comp.


----------



## Smashin (15/10/09)

Has anyone received their judging notes and medals yet??, I'm itching to sit n sip the last bottle of my Belgium Pale Ale.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## KillerRx4 (16/10/09)

Not yet mate. I got word of a parcel rocking up at parents place today from SA Bierhaus today though...


----------



## Barry (20/10/09)

Just received the parcel. Many thanks to all the sponsors. The personalised summary sheet is excellent and the detailed comments from the judges is very much appreciated, great feedback.
Again, a big thanks to all concerned.


----------



## collin wiggins (20/10/09)

Recieved my bag of goodies today and was very impressed 
I would also like to thank the organisers and sponsers 

well done 

ps congrats on your 30th year as well


----------

